

Ask HN: Mobile Developers - bmelton

I'm working on a project to help you guys get better publicity.  Specifically, trying to serve that middle ground for apps that aren't on any Top 10 lists.<p>If you have a mobile app you've developed (for any platform), please shoot me an email (contact info in my profile), or leave info in the comments so that I can get help you out.
======
minalecs
<http://nibzy.com/> \- directory for the best mobile formatted sites for
mobile/tablet - web app

~~~
bmelton
Oh I like that! Manually curated I assume?

Good use of (what I assume is) jqTouch.

~~~
minalecs
yeah manually curated at this point. Using jquery mobile, on google app engine

------
bmelton
test

~~~
bmelton
test

